
“Particle” Chrome Extension Sold to New Dev Who Immediately Turns It into Adware - Cocombo
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/-particle-chrome-extension-sold-to-new-dev-who-immediately-turns-it-into-adware/
======
Cocombo
The original developer remarked on the newest changes to the extension.
[https://github.com/ParticleCore/Particle/issues/528](https://github.com/ParticleCore/Particle/issues/528)

